# Rave beans french press



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Any suggestions on Rave beans which are particularly good/tasty in French press ?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, Rwanda Gisuma Red Bourbon are very nice.

They are roasted for filter, creamy, chocolate and dark fruit notes in FP


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I recommend the Rwanda Gisuma Red Bourbon too - been drinking a lot of that in cafetieres at work. It works really well that way, and is reasonably priced for a 1kg bag. Probably my favourite Rave bean at the moment.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Might give this a try. Been using Rave for the past six weeks and while I have used some great beans for espresso-based shots, I've not found anything that impressive for filter or FP.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah agreed, I've found most Rave beans great for espresso, particularly Jampit and Jagong Village (Signature in milk).

Rwanda definitely lends itself to brewed coffee though (haven't tried it as espresso yet).

Love it in the FP!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Yeah agreed, I've found most Rave beans great for espresso, particularly Jampit and Jagong Village (Signature in milk).
> 
> Rwanda definitely lends itself to brewed coffee though (haven't tried it as espresso yet).
> 
> Love it in the FP!


You missed an absolute delight with the Rwandan bean Reiss at Londinium roasted for us as a DSOL bean one month it was a truly amazing espresso it was Rwandan Koakaka


----------

